# ρελέ διαφυγής



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2009)

Το ρελέ είναι relay, αλλά δε βρίσκω κάτι σε συνδυασμό. Δεν έχω κανένα φοβερό συγκείμενο, μιλάμε απλώς για στοιχεία ηλεκτρικού πίνακα που θέλουν αντικατάσταση.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2009)

Αυτό είναι: *Residual current device*;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2009)

Ρωτάς; Γιατί αν ρωτάς, δεν έχω ιδέα, δεν έχω σχεδιάγραμμα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2009)

Προσωπικά, γι' αυτό νομίζω ότι πρόκειται, αλλά ας περιμένουμε και κάναν άλλον.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 24, 2009)

Ναι, νομίζω πως αυτό είναι που λέει ο Ζάζουλα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2009)

Είδες; Τώρα είμαστε σίγουροι. Θενξ, Άμπροουζ! :)


----------



## YiannisMark (Jun 24, 2009)

Πελάτης μου, που έχετε όλοι μετακινηθεί / ταξιδέψει με τα έργα του (και αν όχι, να το κάνετε, μπας και φύγει το νέφος, αμαπιά!), θέλει _ρεύμα διαφυγής_ το stray current.


----------



## kostis57 (Jun 24, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αυτό είναι: *Residual current device*;


Αυτό ακριβώς είναι. Ο αυτόματος διακόπτης που προστατεύει από ηλεκτροπληξία και που υπάρχει στους περισσότερους οικιακούς πίνακες.


----------



## pshleas (Jun 25, 2009)

Εμένα γιατί μου' ρχεται η μνήμη της μάνας μου να μου φωνάζει: "Stop playing with the *trip switch*" όταν μικρός για πλάκα πατούσα το κουμπάκι για να πέσει το ρελέ διαφυγής;


----------



## pshleas (Jun 25, 2009)

Χμμ... υπάρχει "ρεύμα διαρροής" και "ρεύμα διαφυγής"... αναρρωτιέμαι ποιά η διαφορά.
Το ΙΑΤΕ δίνει τον όρο RCD (Residual Current Device) με απόδοση "διάταξη προστασίας ρεύματος διαρροής".


----------



## Tapioco (Jun 25, 2009)

differential relay


----------



## BaBs (Jun 26, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει, αλλά επειδή δεν έχει αναφερθεί παραπάνω, η ελληνική λέξη για το ρελέ, είναι Ηλεκτρονόμος.


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2009)

Tapioco said:


> differential relay



Ορθόν. Αλλά οvercurrent relay νομίζω είναι αυτό που έχουν στα σπίτια, αλλα όπως είπα και σε άλλο μήνυμα, είμαι μακριά από τα βιβλία μου σήμερα. 

Eπισης για να απαντήσω και στο trip του Φιλέα, trip είναι αυτό που κάνει ο διακόπτης (που ανοίγει δηλαδή), και λεγεται επίσης το κύκλωμα differential relay trip.


----------



## pshleas (Jun 27, 2009)

SBE said:


> Ορθόν. Αλλά οvercurrent relay νομίζω είναι αυτό που έχουν στα σπίτια, αλλα όπως είπα και σε άλλο μήνυμα, είμαι μακριά από τα βιβλία μου σήμερα.
> 
> Eπισης για να απαντήσω και στο trip του Φιλέα, trip είναι αυτό που κάνει ο διακόπτης (που ανοίγει δηλαδή), και λεγεται επίσης το κύκλωμα differential relay trip.



Ψηλέας!!!
.
.


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2009)

Συγγνώμη αγαπητέ ψηλέα, δεν ήταν εμφανές το όνομά σας. 
Για να πω λοιπόν ότι κοιτάζω τον ηλεκτρικό πίνακά μου και λέει με μεγάλα γράμματα fault trip


----------



## earthoddity (Aug 21, 2011)

*ρελέ διαφυγής* = ηλεκτρονόμος διαφυγής = διακόπτης διαρροής έντασης (ΔΔΕ) = διάταξη προστασίας διαφορικού ρεύματος (ανιχνεύει "ανισορροπία" ή "διαφορά" - εξ ου και το διαφορικός - μεταξύ ρεύματος φάσης και ουδέτερου [σε μονοφασικό κύκλωμα, διανυσματικό άθροισμα σε τριφασικό]... αν ο ουδέτερος που είναι η επιστροφή δεν έχει ίδιο ρεύμα με τη φάση [είσοδος], κάτι έχει μεσολαβήσει που "τραβάει" το ρεύμα: αν είναι άνθρωπος, θα γίνει κάρβουνο οπότε το ρελέ φροντίζει να διακόψει το κύκλωμα) Και πολύ σωστά ο zazula το είπε *RCD (Residual Current Device)*. Δείτε εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Residual-current_device και εδώ: http://www.manolas.gr/various/htm/prostasia_diaf_revmatos.htm για του λόγου το αληθές. Όλα τα άλλα που αναφέρατε υπάρχουν, αλλά είναι άλλα πράγματα...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 21, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ! (Και καλώς ξανάρθες :))


----------

